# Anyone Have Replacement Joints?



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Christmas 2020 I had my knee replaced. Afterwards, I was told that anytime that I was going to the dentist, I needed to take an antibiotic about two hours before the appointment to prevent the possibility of getting an infection in the replacement joint.

Being a paramedic, I have also transported people who got infections in their joints from unknown causes. One guy I transported had gotten six infections in his knee, and had to have emergency joint replacement surgery each time.

My question is does anyone here have an artificial joint? What precautions do you take? Do you have any worries abouot the healthcare for it where you are located?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Yakc130

I can't give info there but my brother had knee replacement on both knees several years ago in Ohio through the VA system. the only problem he had was his rod came lose in one knee. they had to fix it. Other then that I think he has been doing fine through the years.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

My friend with mango farm in Phils (now being in Sweden) have replacement joints but has never heared any such related to dentists.


----------

